# Banshee gauge pod with Aeroforce Gauges



## abynorml (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello all,

I figured I would post about my experience with my new Banshee gauge pod and Aeroforce gauges. I realize that this may be an older topic and have seen some posts on it but just wanted to vent a bit and ask a question or two.

I bought the pod from PFYC and it arrived in two days. I was surprised how fast it got here. The gauges on the other hand took over a week to arrive. The "In Stock" listing for the gauges on the PFYC website is not accurate as they need to be shipped from the manufacturer (in Ohio) and PFYC does not have them "In Stock." No big deal as they are here now.

I installed the pod and the gauges. It took a little while to do it as they don't tell you that the clips need to be removed from the old dash piece and put on the new pod (you can see this as soon as you take the stock piece off). These were a pain but I got them all off and didn't crack any plastic! Put the gauges in and plugged it all in and started playing.:cheers 

Overall the gauges are great. Set up the cyclic scan on one and picked the variables for the other and had everything going within 15 minutes. Unfortunately the front of my gauge pod isn't sitting flush (in the middle) with the dash piece right above the vents. I tried to manipulate it over and over but it is still there. I don't like it sticking up so I emailed PFYC. 

I received a reply within minutes saying that it was a "problem in a small number of cases" and that I needed to "sand or dremel the stack peice in the middle front under the pod." I emailed back and said that I didn't think this was the problem due to some observations I had made when installing and received an email almost immediately telling me that they "don't know exactly what it is then." He also said that "it wouldn't be something that anyone would see so it shouldn't be a problem sanding the piece down." And finally he said: "you can return it if you want. We haven't had this problem in over a year." Needless to say the tone of his emails as well as the fact that he was so quick to dismiss the question of what else it could be does not make me want to deal with this company again.

So my question is: does anyone know how to fix the slight bow in the front? I have read in one thread that it took dremeling as well as a heat gun to reform the piece. Gentle sanding is one thing but a heat gun is definitely not something I am willing to do...PLUS the pod should fit perfectly from PFYC. 

Also, does anyone have the SCSS gator pod? If so how does that fit and is it worth the extra money?

I don't have any pictures of the bow but can post some over the weekend.

Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Here is a link to some pictures comparing a Banshee, and DMS gauge pod. I'd bet your problem is exactly like the picture depicts the DMS. Refer to post #15. http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/jhp-sport-gauge-pod-ordered-16474/index2.html 

I have seen some other after the install pics on another site of a non JHP brand and noticed a bow. I don't think there is anything you can do to take the bow out, it was formed like that. If you really wanted to give it a go, you could try heating it up and clamp it to the OEM plate to make the form. If it were me, I'd return it and hope for a better fitting piece. JHP offers an exact match. Mine looks OEM.


----------



## abynorml (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up! My problem is exactly like the DMS picture. It's just barely a bow but it is annoying. Add to that the complete lack of respect from PFYC it just doesn't sit well with me.

I will probably just return it. Luckily the warehouse that it shipped from is right down the street from my friends house so I am going to try to get them to take it back right out of my hand rather than paying for shipping. 

Now I just gotta get those clips off again.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Brother.... if only you had searched....lol

I was going through your dilemma. I really liked some other other pods, but JHP is a OEM fit. "None" of the other pods on the market fit as well without major mods. Yeah, you can heat gun, sand, paint, bondo... whatever, the point was that it was supposed to fit... and only JHP does. What's the point of saving some $$ if you're not happy with it?

The bottom line is that as GTO owners, we have to bite the bullet and order from Australia, as our cars don't create a large enough marketshare for people/vendors to care.


----------



## abynorml (Aug 7, 2008)

I hear ya! I was comtemplating the JHP purchase for a while but then decided to go with the aeroforce gauges and PFYC was having a sale.

It wouldn't have been that bad if Brian at PFYC wasn't so quick to dismiss my question. What ever happened to customer service? Maybe that's why they don't have a phone...they were tired of people calling and reeming them out. 

Well as an update, I had to park the car in the sun the other day and the bow is pretty much gone now. The front is still a little mis-alligned but I think some double sided tape would cure it. We'll see. I am going to Olathe KS this weekend and thats where the PFYC warehouse is so I might just tell them I'm dropping it off. I'm sure they'll LOVE that!!!


----------

